# Bow rests



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a new rest for my Hoyt and was wondering if you could give me some pros and cons of what type of rest you shoot with.


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a drop down rest and it works well for me. I have also heard that the whisker bisuit affects that flight of the arrow and makes your arrow more inaccurate


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

PSE Elite Micro Adjust Overdraw

The new Micro-Adjust Overdraw allows easy adjustment both vertically and horizontally. The convenience you've been looking for and the precision you expect.

$89.99

I really like this arrow rest on my Mathews. I've never had to adjust or fiddle with it in the 12 years it's been on the bow. Arrow flight has always been great with the ability to shoot thicker alum. arrows or smaller shafted carbons. I'm not sure that mine is exactly the same because the picture looks like an overdraw as well, it is hard to tell without the rest actually in my hand but it looks close. I dunno.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

oh hell just throw away that so called hoyt and buy a good bow like Mathews outback or their new the switchback, and go and get yourself a trophy ridge drop away rest and you will be all set to shoot smoothies next year :rollin: oke: :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i have shot the bis out to 70 yards with no affect on the arrow. i shoot the bis with blazers vanes for hunting and i shoot a prong or drop away for targets and 3-d. for hunting i will probably never use anything other than the bis. it is so nice not to have to worry about the arrow falling off the rest or it making any noise. just my .02

mark


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Goose Bandit,
I think my Hoyt did pretty good a couple of years ago. Pretty nice deer huh. hahahaha

The thing I don't like about the biscuit is that I shoot mechanicals and have to load fletching first. I don't know, I tried one a while ago and couldn't get groups.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

the new ones have a different kind of whister and they also let you drop the arrow in from the side so you dont have to slide it through.

mark


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i shoot with a second generation quick load biscut. the second generation biscut has softer bristles which make it more quiet. you lose some speed...but i think it's only like 3-5 fps. also, with the softer bristles, they seem to wear out quicker, but a replacement biscut is only like $15 i think...pretty inexpensive to replace. i have never had any problems with accuracy with a biscut either. i shoot an outback and the combination seems to work for me.

kase


----------

